# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Problem s djecom

## AXL ROSE

Nisam znao gdje da otgvorim temu, pa molim  admina da je premjesti, hvala  :Smile: 

Imam problem s djecom, napravili su mi igraliste kraj kuce na raskrsnici, veoma su bucni, lopta mi stalno udara u prozor, stalno ulaze u dvoriste, udaraju loptom u auto.......  preko puta razvalili komsijinu ogradu( covjek zivi u inostranstvu). Djeca su od 10 do 15 godina, vise je starijih. Sta da uradim?

----------

